# Mike/Eric. Need help.



## Ronin (Mar 17, 2001)

I just finished day 12 of the hypnosis and haven't experienced any change. I know most people have reported that they haven't noticed change until late in the game. I suffer from alternating C and D and it has been really bad the past week. I've rcently purchased an ibs cook book and all the foods that the autor had said were safe have done nothing but cause pain. I totally feel like I'm at the end of my rope and quikley running out of options. I'm sticking to the hypnotherapy program religiously and pray that I see changes soon, but idon't know if I can take this kind of intollerable pain for to much longer. Is there any advice you can give me right now that could help ease the pain a bit until the hypnosis kicks in. Also is there a best time to listen to the program or a way to get yourself more deeply into the sessions for. I ask this because I want to get as much out of this as I can. Thanks.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

1) go back to the way you used to eat if that was better than what you've got now. Unfortunately diet can be a pretty individual thing and even when X is good for most IBSers some people will still have problems with it.Also large changes in diet can cause problems even in normal people, so sometimes making small changes work better than drastic ones. Easing into a new diet in stages can often ease the transition.2). Do you have any antispasmodic medications, or can get a Dr. to prescribe them. If not peppermint helps some people, and some people like chamomile tea as well.I dunno if any particular time is better than any other. K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html [This message has been edited by kmottus (edited 05-01-2001).]


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Ronin, day twelve is really early into it and unlike a med the changes are gradual.K's, idea on going back to your old routine or the most comfortable one you can find at the moment might help. Also eat small meals, some of this is more the amount sometimes then the food itself. I would also look at eating 4-6 small meals a day, instead of three bigs ones or whatever.You might also like K mentioned look into anti-spasmatics for the moment for the pain.No nsaids though, perhaps some med your on know or something your taking can be aggravating it, something to think about and look into.Is there more stress in your life right now then normal?Deep breathing can help somewhat during and attack.Distraction is also a good option during an attack, try to distract yourself and not focus on the pain as much as possible.As far as listening is concern, I personally liked it before I went to sleep, but it doesn't matter as long as you don't have interuptions and are relaxed. With hypnotherapy it is a good thing to be relaxed and try not to stress or rush the process because it will happen when your body and mind are ready to make it happen.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Ronin...Let me say this: I can relate!!! You sound just like I did when starting the sessions! K and Eric had some super great suggestions! Try them out, and see how it goes. Everyone is different, and IBS is a tricky bugger! What works for some, may not work for others...and get this..you probably know this already, but what may work for yourself on one day, may not work on another!!!! This applies to foods that you can or cannot tolerate...and meds..good one day, zip the next!! For me, I do take OTC ibuprophen..which you should be careful with, as it can be a bad stomach irritant...but that is what I take for pain. Check with your doc if you go this route tho, because for you, it may be contraindicated. Antispasmotics did zip for me...and I have been on them all. For that I have tried a thing called Twig Tea..which you can get at a health food place..also peppermint is good. For intense pain, if you can stand it...a hot shower, or bath, or the trusty heating pad..but don't fall asleep with it on, of course!!!Eveyone has their own set of things they do to get thru the pain. Eric's suggestion of diversion or distraction is one that works for me. For me, I put on music and disect it as I listen...single out each instrument, imagine it being played, etc. That is what helps me..you may have another emjoyment that would help distract you..Whatever works.And continue to do the sessions as per schedule...I also do them at bedtime..but I also do them before a stressor, or during the day, I might do a session that applies..either session 2 for D or 3 for pain..Whatever works for you. But since I am thru with the program, you may have to hold off on that, as you are still within your schedule...you NEVER should go ahead of yourself in the program. That is, don't listen to a session ahead of its regularly scheduled time!!Confused??? If so, let me know, otherwise, hope this helped a bit...Be well..and take care...We are here to help ya!!!







------------------Marilyn


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2001)

Hi All,ronin,Early days yet, good advice given by others here. Keep us advise how things develop for you







Best RegardsMike


----------

